# der nächstliegendste Tausender... Bayreuther Berge



## chris84 (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

wenn mich meine Orientierung nicht völlig im Stich lässt sind Ochsenkopf und Schneeberg östlich von Bayreuth die von Nürnberg aus gesehen nächstliegendsten Tausender. 

Da man da mit der Bahn eigentlich ganz gut hinkommen müsste (<2h Fahrzeit) und das dank VGN auch mit Bike recht günstig (2 Pers. 2 Bikes 15,xx) ist könnte ich mir vorstellen dass es sich lohnt dort mal ne Tour zu starten (in Anlehnung an die Beiträge Tagestour Alpen und Biketour Altmühltal). 

Ich hab jetzt noch nicht sämtliche Bayreuther Threads hier durchgelesen, aber ich würd gern mal wissen ob sich das für nen Tourenbiker lohnt bzgl. Trails und ordentlichen Höhenmetern, und auch etwas Interesse an Fahrtechnik, oder ob es dort nur den Bikepark und Autobahnen gibt. 

Besteht hier evtl Interesse so ne Tour zu starten? Ich dachte da so an ~2000hm...


----------



## franzam (8. Juni 2011)

2000hm und wieviele km?

sowas vielleicht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geländesportler (8. Juni 2011)

also uns haben am WE 1300hm und 50 km mit beiden genannten Bergen vollkommen gereicht.


----------



## franzam (9. Juni 2011)

Von Marktredwitz (Bhf) -> Kössaine ->Schneeberg->Ochsenkopf und retour sollte locker reichen. Schöne Trails und genug hms.

obiges Profil ist von Marktleuthen(Bhf.) aus über Kornberg, Waldstein, Schneeberg, Ochsenkopf, Kössaine und übern Steinwald ins Stiftland retour


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2011)

Ahhhh...eine 3 Tagestour.

G.


----------



## franzam (9. Juni 2011)

Da warn wir halt noch jung und fit


----------



## chris84 (9. Juni 2011)

das klingt doch schonmal recht attraktiv! 

3000hm müssens nach aktuellem Trainingsstand nicht unbedingt sein, mit 2000 würd ich mich schon begnügen 

die km spielen übrigens erst mal keine Rolle, je weniger desto besser 

@franzam: ist die Tour schön trailig? hast du die zufällig als .gpx? oder gibts ne Empfehlung für ne Tour bei gps-tour.info oder gpsies.com?


----------



## franzam (9. Juni 2011)

Wann wollt ihr denn fahren?


----------



## Eschenbiker (9. Juni 2011)

Leider lässt meine derzeitige Kondition 2000hm nicht zu... Solltet ihr was "niedrigeres" planen, bin ich gern dabei.


----------



## chris84 (9. Juni 2011)

Ihr? noch hat so wie ich das sehe keiner Interesse angemeldet 

Aufgrund eines Schienenersatzverkehres irgendwo auf der Strecke Richtung Bayreuth ist Radmitnahme bis Ende Juni nicht möglich. D.h. ab Juli könnten wir was planen. 

Wem 2000hm zu viel sind, lässt sich die Tour sicher auch optional kürzen, da müsste man dann mal schauen. Wenn der ein oder andere Local dabei wäre wär das natürlich super!


----------



## 3cinos (10. Juni 2011)

Dreieck Ochsenkopf-Weissenstadt-Luisenburg 2000Hm, 65km, Trail, Forst, knackig auf/ab inkl. Tragepassage ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (10. Juni 2011)

@Chris:

Verbindung sollte laut DB z.Z. auch klappen:

z.B.:
Verbindung: von Nürnberg Hauptbahnhof nach Marktredwitz Bahnhof, weitere Angaben: Fahrradmitnahme
Ihre Fahrtmöglichkeiten  
Bahnhof/Haltestelle 		
Nürnberg Hbf  Sa, 11.06.11 ab 08:48   Dauer 1:24  Kein Umsteigen RE 	
->Marktredwitz an 10:12


----------



## chris84 (10. Juni 2011)

Marktredwitz liegt außerhalb des VGN, mit der DB wird das preislich nur attraktiv wenn man das Bayern-Ticket voll ausnutzen kann, da man zusätzlich noch ne Karte fürs Rad braucht, es müssten also 5 Leute sein, und dann ist es immer noch teurer als zu zweit mit dem VGN-Ticket.

@3Cinos: das klingt interessant. Gibts da nen Track von, oder ne Wegbeschreibung?


----------



## mario1982 (11. Juni 2011)

Hi
Die Richtung die ihr da einschlagen wollt hatte ich auch die Tage vor. Würde mich gerne anschliessen. Fahre morgen früh auch mit dem bike richtung pegnitz über osternohe und später wieder zurück. werd mich osternohe bissl austoben (soweit es mein hardtail zulässt)!!

gruss


----------

